# ONline shopping carts



## Alpha (Sep 19, 2002)

Do you hesitate to use online shopping carts?


----------



## gezer2u (Sep 25, 2001)

Is there a reasone I shouldn't trust them?


----------



## eviltone (Jul 17, 2003)

you mean ONLINE stores??? if you mean the STORES (ie. Tower Hobbies, Stormer Hobbies, one18th.com's Pitstop, and all the SMALL people, and Hanks Hobby Shopper) and not the Carts themselves.. then i think its a Pretty good poll..

-Tone


----------



## me21 (Nov 7, 2003)

What ever happen to supporting your local hobby shop....you do know with out them all your stuff would be pointless!!!!!!! Unless there is a place you can race them online i dont know about.


----------



## eviltone (Jul 17, 2003)

me21 said:


> What ever happen to supporting your local hobby shop....you do know with out them all your stuff would be pointless!!!!!!! Unless there is a place you can race them online i dont know about.


rofl... i agree man, i totally agree!! i only use the online thingies when my LHS cant get the parts at all, or if they go on BACKORDER for like months from them.... for all my repair parts, i usually do get them from my LHS!

-Tone


----------



## me21 (Nov 7, 2003)

the biggest thing i see now days is everone will buy there *little* things spur gears turnbuckles ect. form the LHS but no one will buy the big stuff Chargers,Bateries, Radio's ect.


----------



## eviltone (Jul 17, 2003)

me21 said:


> the biggest thing i see now days is everone will buy there *little* things spur gears turnbuckles ect. form the LHS but no one will buy the big stuff Chargers,Bateries, Radio's ect.


i'm lucky to have a few LHS's around... i biught many a car from my lhs's.... its a shame... because w/o them.. i'd not have any fun w/ my cars...

-Tone


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Hey Tone I sent you an E-mail 

I also agree I would rather get stuff from a LHS but there isn't one close by. I do however order my stuff from Hobby shops I have raced at and know the owners of and have them send me parts.
I think that is almost as good and is even better than buying from tower or whoever. Let the backyard bashers buy from them for now and eventually get them to buy from LHS 

Later


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

me21 said:


> but no one will buy the big stuff Chargers,Bateries, Radio's ect.


You have to stock em first, for anyone to buy.

I have been in the hobby going on 21 years now.
Most smaller shops I have been to will not carry the big ticket items. In some respects I can't blame them. The reason is cost of Inventory. A $400 item that you only make $40 is not worth the large cash outlay and the risk of not being able to sell the item. If the item sits too long you have obsolescence issues. At that point you will need to discount the item in order to sell and reduce the chance of turning a profit. 

Most smaller shops will order big ticket items for you but then you have to wait weeks for them to get it from their distributor in hopes the dist has the item in stock. You wait 3 weeks and pay more than what you could have bought it for online. For anyone that has taken Economics, Time = Money.

I hate to say it but this forces the buyer to turn to online shops.

It's a bad situation for the hobby shop, owner. The only way I could see a non hobbytown-ish size store make it would be to be on the top of your game. Do research and see what is the latest and greatest and try getting in it before people have a chance to go online. You know how people are in this hobby if they see something new that their buddy doesn't have they will gobble it up like a Thanksgiving turkey.


----------

